# Zeno Vs Broadarrow ?



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

I'm considering buying another watch (probably in the New Year) & have reduced my choices down to either:-

1. A Broadarrow divers watch (either quartz or auto)

or

2. A Zeno divers watch

Do any of you have any experience of these watches, either particular models or the brands in general ?

I'd appreciate your comments & opinions, as it may help me make my mind up.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Dave, i dont have a Zeno, but i do have a Broardarrow PRS3 diver in the black case PVD,its a nice weight to the watch,great time keeper, best watch i have as a mater of fact for keeping the time, nice on the wrist,mine is on a Hirsch water proof leather strap, i would recommend this watch just for the looks and time keeping alone,dont dive so dont know about that bit, but with a ten year battery thats another plus for me,cheers fred.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I had orange dial version of Fred's - auto.

Also had a Zeno diver. However it was the huge 49mm one.

Running wise both were fine. If buying today though again I would go for the Broadarrow. No offence to Zeno quality wise. Just BA had a look of its own.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Quality should be the same(ish) on these two brands as they are both made by Zeno









All down to which one you like better


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I really like the Broadarrow and they are relatively exclusive!

The Broadarrow would be my choice.

Regards,

Ian


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm considering buying another watch (probably in the New Year) & have reduced my choices down to either:-
> 
> ...


 Neither get the RLT 11 while you can.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Good point !

I'm holding on for the RLT Diver's Chronometer with an ETA 2892-A2 movement,for the same price though


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

ETCHY

I've owned both and IMHO the Broadarrow is the better watch.

peter.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not sure.................pros and cons. I've heard there have been some problems with Broadarrows, but most of the Zenos have plastic movement inserts, which if you are like me, is a put off. However, some of the Zenos are very nice looking watches with excellent dials/hands, and cases. Personal preference in the end...........not much else I think!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

You lot are absolutely brilliant, thanks very much for all your comments & opinions, I appreciate it.









Roy, the RLT 11 is without doubt a great watch (without trying to 'kiss ass' the 2 other RLT's i've had are beautifully built & highly accurate). I'm just not keen on the red on the dial & I quite fancy a watch with a chrome finish, otherwise i'd have one like a shot. I have no doubt those who get them will be very happy with them.

Griff, you mention plastic in the movements, is that bad ? I know nothing about movements. The Zeno has an ETA2452 & the Broadarrow an ETA 2824-2 whatever that means ? Is one better than the other ?

One again thank you all, I haven't made up my mind yet but it's nice to talk to people who don't just yawn & say 'why do you need another watch you've got loads already' (bless her).

Dave


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Dave,

I had a Broadarrow, gave it a lot of stick and was submerged many times. Very good build quality - can't comment on the Zeno though......never had one.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

ETCHY said:


> it's nice to talk to people who don't just yawn & say 'why do you need another watch you've got loads already' (bless her).


 I get that almost every day


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't Zeno make the Broadarrows anyway? They've certainly made some PRS watches.


----------



## mannyg (Sep 24, 2004)

I had the Zeno 300M nice watch but slightly odd looking i prefer the Broadarrow 300M.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Jezzag said:


> Don't Zeno make the Broadarrows anyway? They've certainly made some PRS watches.


Oooh careful how you word that. Don't want Eddie to get wound up.............. but it is hard.


----------

